# What are your thoughts on the TV show "My 600-Pound Life" and Dr. Now?



## FatBarbieDoll (Dec 3, 2019)

I have seen almost nothing but praise for this show and have been kinda binge watching it myself. Dr. Now is hailed as a hero and even has a subreddit dedicated to him and the show.


----------



## Rotwang (Dec 3, 2019)

I love the show because as a Feeder and Fat Admirer I can see the BIGGEST women. Never mind anything unhappy about their stories they are marvels of human growth potential. I dream of growing and taking care of my own fatty !!!


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Dec 4, 2019)

I haven't watched much of it, but what I have seen I think is pretty good. They're helping people who are unhappy better their lives. Anyone that is dedicated to helping other people can't be a bad thing. I'm sure that they're making a ton off of publicizing it, but if everyone is happy in the end, it's a win win.


----------



## landshark (Dec 4, 2019)

My wife used to watch the show and I appreciated how the doctor would expect the clients to demonstrate an ability to change behavioral patterns before accepting them for surgery. I have a friend who did weight loss surgery and she still ate everything in sight afterward because there was no mental change. It took her some time and I only have sparse contact with her now but she seems to have come to a good place. It took her some time. Expecting a patient to lose 50 or so pounds isn’t unreasonable in my opinion. 



Rotwang said:


> I love the show because as a Feeder and Fat Admirer I can see the BIGGEST women. Never mind anything unhappy about their stories they are marvels of human growth potential. I dream of growing and taking care of my own fatty !!!



I think it’s important to always put aside our own feelings toward an individual and consider his/her own feelings toward himself or herself. Most of the people on that show are not happy. The 600 pound people who are happy aren’t going on weight loss shows. 

If a person is good with being 600 pounds I’m happy for her. If she wants to lose weight I think compassion and understanding is more important than any FA’s internal mechanism that says “but i like fatties!”

I view it sort of like consent and this dynamic exists in my own marriage even. When my wife isn’t trying to lose weight I am allowed to openly celebrate her weight. When she is I am expected to get behind her and cheer her on. 

Just a thought.


----------



## FatBarbieDoll (Dec 5, 2019)

happily_married said:


> My wife used to watch the show and I appreciated how the doctor would expect the clients to demonstrate an ability to change behavioral patterns before accepting them for surgery. I have a friend who did weight loss surgery and she still ate everything in sight afterward because there was no mental change. It took her some time and I only have sparse contact with her now but she seems to have come to a good place. It took her some time. Expecting a patient to lose 50 or so pounds isn’t unreasonable in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But can anyone be truly happy being that size considering how uncomfortable it is physically, for starters?

I think one can be large and still comfortable -- I am at my size, for the most part. However, when basic tasks like walking several hundred feet without being winded, wiping your own bum unassisted, showering alone, et cetera, become extraordinarily difficult or even impossible, can someone truly be happy? Some of these people on the show have to be bathed outside in a kiddie pool or on a porch via a hose. Others just do sponge baths in bed.

There is a certain model whose name starts with a "V" and weighs 800 pounds. I once watched a video of her trying to get up off of the couch and it took her over 3 tries before she was successful. Getting situated in the bed was also difficult -- she had to use the nearby wall to push herself on to it.

Walking is also difficult, as is showering. I have a hard time believing she is truly and honestly happy.


----------



## FatBarbieDoll (Dec 5, 2019)

happily_married said:


> My wife used to watch the show and I appreciated how the doctor would expect the clients to demonstrate an ability to change behavioral patterns before accepting them for surgery. I have a friend who did weight loss surgery and she still ate everything in sight afterward because there was no mental change. It took her some time and I only have sparse contact with her now but she seems to have come to a good place. It took her some time. Expecting a patient to lose 50 or so pounds isn’t unreasonable in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You seem like a very smart, thoughtful person, so I like to read your comments. What are your thoughts on these Reddit comments assuming feederism is abuse? I was browsing the subreddit about the show and another Redditor claimed it was.

Can a feeder/feedee couple have a healthy relationship dynamic that is NOT abusive and entirely consensual, even when the latter's health is at great risk? What about when one partner depends on the other to get them food?


----------



## landshark (Dec 5, 2019)

FatBarbieDoll said:


> But can anyone be truly happy being that size considering how uncomfortable it is physically, for starters?
> 
> I think one can be large and still comfortable -- I am at my size, for the most part. However, when basic tasks like walking several hundred feet without being winded, wiping your own bum unassisted, showering alone, et cetera, become extraordinarily difficult or even impossible, can someone truly be happy? Some of these people on the show have to be bathed outside in a kiddie pool or on a porch via a hose. Others just do sponge baths in bed.
> 
> ...



It’s not for me to judge. If someone claims to be happy and isn’t it’s on that person to communicate better. To me I would think someone in that situation wouldn’t be happy, but I also realize my values are not universal. I like being able to be outside, out in the water, hiking, doing judo, etc. I’m pretty active. Someone else may not feel that way at all. And who knows? Maybe they like being served? Maybe they derive enjoyment from people having to bring them food, wash them, wipe their butt, etc. 

It may not compute to you or I but again, what you and I value are not universal. Someone else’s priorities and values may be completely different.


----------



## landshark (Dec 5, 2019)

FatBarbieDoll said:


> You seem like a very smart, thoughtful person, so I like to read your comments. What are your thoughts on these Reddit comments assuming feederism is abuse? I was browsing the subreddit about the show and another Redditor claimed it was.
> 
> Can a feeder/feedee couple have a healthy relationship dynamic that is NOT abusive and entirely consensual, even when the latter's health is at great risk? What about when one partner depends on the other to get them food?



I’d have to read them to make an intelligent decision one way or the other. On the surface as long as a relationship is between consenting adults then I’m inclined to say it’s not abusive. Consent can render a lot of things, that would otherwise be considered humiliating or abusive, just regular relationship activity. 

I’ll have to see if I can find that reddit and see what the arguments are.


----------



## loopytheone (Dec 5, 2019)

Supersized people can be happy/comfortable being super sized.

There's not a size limit to happiness. Not everyone is happy at every size but we have plenty of fantastic, beautiful super sized people on this very forum who are as happy as any of the rest of us.

And of course feederism relationships can be consensual and not abusive, just ask any of the models on the paysite boards that are into such things. Just because somebody doesn't understand or approve of something, doesn't make it abusive. Things that happen between consenting adults aren't things that outsiders should be judging, really. That goes for any fetish/relationship dynamic.

Reddit is hardly the domain of the intelligent and reasonable, after all.


----------



## TwoSwords (Dec 5, 2019)

FatBarbieDoll said:


> I have seen almost nothing but praise for this show and have been kinda binge watching it myself. Dr. Now is hailed as a hero and even has a subreddit dedicated to him and the show.



I've known about it for a long time, but I don't want to watch a show about people being unhappy. I've also heard that some of the people on the show were very much loved, and I think that makes them fortunate, regardless of any other factors in their lives. That some of them are apparently convinced to turn their backs on that does not make me want to watch it any more.

I've said this before, but it's not a body I'm after. It's a kindred spirit. People who want to lose weight couldn't be more different from me in spirit. They can try to lose weight if they want to; it's their life, but that doesn't mean I'll be interested in watching it or hearing about it, in the same way that you might not want to watch someone spray-paint over the "Birth of Man."


----------



## Shotha (Dec 5, 2019)

FatBarbieDoll said:


> But can anyone be truly happy being that size considering how uncomfortable it is physically, for starters?



We mustn't judge other people's feelings of happiness and well being through our own standards. Most of us do things that are uncomfortable or even painful, because we see the pay-off as being worth it. Training to run a marathon can be painful but so many people do it, because it gives them a sense of achievement or builds endurance. We can only make our own choices.


----------



## stampy (Dec 6, 2019)

FatBarbieDoll said:


> But can anyone be truly happy being that size considering how uncomfortable it is physically, for starters?
> 
> I think one can be large and still comfortable -- I am at my size, for the most part. However, when basic tasks like walking several hundred feet without being winded, wiping your own bum unassisted, showering alone, et cetera, become extraordinarily difficult or even impossible, can someone truly be happy? Some of these people on the show have to be bathed outside in a kiddie pool or on a porch via a hose. Others just do sponge baths in bed.
> 
> ...



Just because a body is in pain doesn't mean you can't be happy or have a good quality of life, and not everyone who is super sized is in pain. Some small bodies are in pain as well, can they be "truly happy?"

As for losing access to basic tasks when it comes to self care, or growing winded, or experiencing the effects of obesity, to some people it is a wild turn on and yes, you can absolutely be happy with those things. To trust your partner to the degree that a super fat person would is highly erotic to some of us. Having someone wipe your butt, needing help with showering, things like that are very intimate acts and the trust you have to have to be taken care of has great erotic potential. 

As for healthy feedist relationships, it is about like any other relationship only the potential for being codependent is probably increased. But most people know that going in and are vigilant to remain healthily inter-dependent, not co-dependent. It is still possible to have a healthy relationship with good boundaries even if you partner has to *gasp* wipe your butt and help with self care. 

Maybe fat people who have pain and mobility problems could be 'truly happy' if more able-bodied people would just leave them alone. Do you insist that thinner people must be happy as well? And why must we be bothered with other peoples' happiness, isn't it enough that we just mind our own business and take care of our own emotional needs? Not everyone values happiness as a measure of a successful life anyhow. People have a history of abuse, mental illness things like that, that inhibit them from being happy, are their lives not worth living? I think the idea that fat people can't be happy at any given size is a bit fat phobic. 

Also, living in a world that is inhospitable to your size is not the best breeding grounds for happiness. Being oppressed so systematically by society and the 'thin is in' crowd, the billion dollar diet, health, and wellness industry, and our own family members is enough to get anyone doubting their happiness. Doubting that people are fat and happy is part of the gaslighting. And, shows about happy people who are perfectly satisfied with their lives in general do not make for good tv. 

I am not attacking anyone with this post, and i hope it isn't misconstrued as such. But we don't have to all be cookie-cutter people.


----------



## Emmy (Dec 6, 2019)

what I enjoy about the show is people reaching their goals. As a general statement I love seeing the smiles as people hit whatever goal they've set, that commitment to yourself and your happiness. What I don't care for is watching people blaming others for their unhappiness. It's not the case in every episode and its not always the person trying to lose... Thats what turns me off to it... you're an adult and you are in charge of yourself soo.. thats when im like "stopppp iiit"


----------



## landshark (Dec 6, 2019)

Emmy said:


> what I enjoy about the show is people reaching their goals. As a general statement I love seeing the smiles as people hit whatever goal they've set, that commitment to yourself and your happiness. What I don't care for is watching people blaming others for their unhappiness. It's not the case in every episode and its not always the person trying to lose... Thats what turns me off to it... you're an adult and you are in charge of yourself soo.. thats when im like "stopppp iiit"



Love this. Not that I’ve noticed it in the show as much as the message itself.


----------



## Emmy (Dec 6, 2019)

happily_married said:


> Love this. Not that I’ve noticed it in the show as much as the message itself.


mhmmm! like hittin those work out goals mr.!


----------



## landshark (Dec 6, 2019)

Emmy said:


> mhmmm! like hittin those work out goals mr.!



Nothing will get you hooked on working out like seeing results and progress!

But if I’m not careful I’ll derail the topic. 

Something else I’ve sometimes wondered about those shows is the degree of separation between reality and what is chopped and edited for ~42 minutes of TV time. For example a person with a generally positive outlook even as he or she is trying to drop weight to prepare for surgery may still have moments of frustration. What do the editing producers choose to air? The 10 times that person maintained a positive outlook or the 1 time frustrations took hold? And all it takes on a show (some of which span a period of months and are condensed to less than an hour of actual program time) is a few tone setting scenes of allowing frustration to win and it further sets the narrative about people of a certain size.

Not a valued judgment about the show one way or another, more just an observation about reality tv in general.


----------



## John Smith (Dec 26, 2019)

I’m not admirative of highly dramatized narratives and thinly veiled apologies to size stigma.


----------



## TheStaunton (Dec 26, 2019)

Emmy said:


> what I enjoy about the show is people reaching their goals. As a general statement I love seeing the smiles as people hit whatever goal they've set, that commitment to yourself and your happiness. What I don't care for is watching people blaming others for their unhappiness. It's not the case in every episode and its not always the person trying to lose... Thats what turns me off to it... you're an adult and you are in charge of yourself soo.. thats when im like "stopppp iiit"



I'm all with this, but I always has a suspicion of "reality shows" that's too deep to make me take them seriously on any level

I hope it genuinely helps people who want help or to get on track, even though I think they are gorgeous, if someone of size wants to make a change in their life, it's an asshole move to say "Oh don't" etc.....if they are happy at the end, I'm all good


----------



## TheStaunton (Dec 26, 2019)

John Smith said:


> I’m not admirative of highly dramatized narratives and thinly veiled apologies to size stigma.



The size stigma is the worst part of it, I agree.....


----------



## TwoSwords (Dec 26, 2019)

TheStaunton said:


> I'm all with this, but I always has a suspicion of "reality shows" that's too deep to make me take them seriously on any level
> 
> I hope it genuinely helps people who want help or to get on track, even though I think they are gorgeous, if someone of size wants to make a change in their life, it's an asshole move to say "Oh don't" etc.....if they are happy at the end, I'm all good



That *is* the most important thing, isn't it? I feel I can say this confidently because I know there will be opportunities in my future if I press on towards the goal. However, this world becomes dimmer and more barren with each soul I see doing this, so I just don't watch them do it.


----------



## TheStaunton (Dec 26, 2019)

TwoSwords said:


> That *is* the most important thing, isn't it? I feel I can say this confidently because I know there will be opportunities in my future if I press on towards the goal. However, this world becomes dimmer and more barren with each soul I see doing this, so I just don't watch them do it.



It's how I judge most things

If someone is happy at 600lbs, great
If someone is 600lbs and those show helps them lose weight, and that's what they want, great

All the other part of the "reality TV" experience is edited nonsense

Obviously, for my physical tastes, I hope there are many more SSBBWs, but ya know....


----------



## TwoSwords (Dec 26, 2019)

TheStaunton said:


> If someone is happy at 600lbs, great
> If someone is 600lbs and those show helps them lose weight, and that's what they want, great



Right. It's their life, and all other things being equal, they should be able to do what they want.



TheStaunton said:


> Obviously, for my physical tastes, I hope there are many more SSBBWs, but ya know....



In any world worth living in.


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Dec 26, 2019)

Emmy said:


> what I enjoy about the show is people reaching their goals. As a general statement I love seeing the smiles as people hit whatever goal they've set, that commitment to yourself and your happiness. What I don't care for is watching people blaming others for their unhappiness. It's not the case in every episode and its not always the person trying to lose... Thats what turns me off to it... you're an adult and you are in charge of yourself soo.. thats when im like "stopppp iiit"


Nice thoughts, @Emmy


----------



## TheStaunton (Dec 27, 2019)

TwoSwords said:


> Right. It's their life, and all other things being equal, they should be able to do what they want.
> 
> 
> 
> In any world worth living in.



Correct, and I find someone of the women featured in the show, just on trailers, unbelievably beautiful because that is my physical tastes etc, but if they want to lose weight and it makes them happy to do so etc, so be it.....that's what matters, that someone chooses what they want etc


----------



## TwoSwords (Dec 27, 2019)

TheStaunton said:


> Correct, and I find someone of the women featured in the show, just on trailers, unbelievably beautiful because that is my physical tastes etc, but if they want to lose weight and it makes them happy to do so etc, so be it.....that's what matters, that someone chooses what they want etc



I'd never want my happiness to come at the expense of someone else's... just so long as it comes eventually.


----------

